# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Exemple d'extension du menu contextuel du shell de Windows [Sources]

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Exemple d'extension du menu contextuel du shell de Windows.

Cet exemple a pour but de montrer comment ajouter un ou plusieurs lments de menu dans le menu contextuel du shell de Windows. Cette mthode est plus complexe que le simple ajout de commandes dans la ruche correspondant au type de fichier dans la base de registre, mais elle prsente de nombreux avantages. En particulier la possibilit de tester les fichiers slectionns avant l'ouverture du menu ainsi que celle de modifier le texte de l'item de menu en fonction des fichiers slectionns.
Tutoriel : Extension du shell - Menu contextuel
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

